# S3 Sedan on the Nürburgring



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I know it's not much, guys, but I'm getting anxious to see more of this now that S3 Sedan production is nearing its start. 

The 20 seconds or so they gave us is pretty cool, at least. It looks sharp, and at least you sort of hear the car at one point. I looked on their site for additional footage; no success.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vYDA5Tdk8I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I know it's not much, guys, but I'm getting anxious to see more of this now that S3 Sedan production is nearing its start.
> 
> The 20 seconds or so they gave us is pretty cool, at least. It looks sharp, and at least you sort of hear the car at one point. I looked on their site for additional footage; no success.


Looks and sounds fantastic.


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

Driven by The Stig and his twin brother.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cooperrf said:


> Driven by The Stig and his twin brother.


:laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

:beer: Makes me want it that much more.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

The wait was already killing me, and now I see this video. So looking forward to '14 and the opening of the order book.
Thanks much for sharing Dan.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

it actually sounds better than i expected it to.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

nice find!


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

You can hear the "BRRRRAAAAPPP" of the S-Tronic shift.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cyberpmg said:


> You can hear the "BRRRRAAAAPPP" of the S-Tronic shift.


Yep, love that.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

though I was the only one  ....... love that ignition cut on the up shift .... testing that on the ring means that the S3 suspension is going to be super hard


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It looks very well planted from what I can see. I'm fine with stiff suspension, especially if we can spec Audi Magnetic Ride.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You might be able to get Magnetic Ride on an S3 but I doubt you'll see it on the A3. AoA offered it on the 2009 A3 but withdrew it the next year apparently due to "lack of orders" for it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep, that's fine by me.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I checked the video again....

I see the side mirrors are color matched with the body (black). Would this not indicate the A4 S-Line? Or are color match side mirrors an option for the S3?

Maybe this is the fabled RS3 test mule?

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I looked more closely at it yesterday after I had a question about it being an S3. The first couple times I watched it, I was so excited to see some new footage that I assumed it was an S3 as labeled. 

The front and rear fascias match what we've seen of the S3, though. I'm reasonably confident that it's an S3. There could be any number of explanations for the mirror covers.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

cyberpmg said:


> I checked the video again....
> 
> I see the side mirrors are color matched with the body (black). Would this not indicate the A4 S-Line? Or are color match side mirrors an option for the S3?
> 
> ...


Body-coloured side mirrors are optional in UK and Germany. Not sure about the other European countries.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Leke said:


> Body-coloured side mirrors are optional in UK and Germany. Not sure about the other European countries.


Thanks. Wasn't sure about that. Typically, the S series here in the US get chrome/aluminum side mirrors and the A series get painted mirrors.

Seeing any new video is worth it until they start showing up here to see in person.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

This video really makes me want to see what the aftermarket has in store for this thing. I'm looking forward to the APR's of the world getting a hold of it.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

jrwamp said:


> This video really makes me want to see what the aftermarket has in store for this thing. I'm looking forward to the APR's of the world getting a hold of it.


X 2. Car looks to be the right size for me and a great replacement for my B7 S4!


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Compare*

Here's the upcoming BMW M235i Coupe testing on the N-ring in the last week- *almost the same time frame as the S3* judging by their near simultaneous appearance on YouTube.
The video is by the people who shot the S3 and the camera is positioned in some of the same corners so you can get a roughly approximate comparison.

To me the 2-er "looks" slightly faster, but I love seeing the S3 scream through the turns with what looks like incredible handling composure. 

For certain I'll be at my dealers driving both of these beasts when they finally make it to the US.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

brookside said:


> To me the 2-er "looks" slightly faster, *but I love seeing the S3 scream through the turns with what looks like incredible handling composure.*


Oh hai, Golf 7 and first-generation Cayman. 

Why did they M235i get a minute and a half of footage, and we only got 30 seconds? Boo!

Anyway, I really agree with the point above after watching the M235i. It didn't look like it handled poorly in any sense, but compared to the S3... yeah.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like the S3 has a passenger, FWIW. Can't tell for sure, but I don't see one in the M235i.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

KnockKnock said:


> Looks like the S3 has a passenger, FWIW. Can't tell for sure, but I don't see one in the M235i.


Yes, for sure I see a passenger in the S3 but not the BMW.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

cyberpmg said:


> I checked the video again....
> 
> I see the side mirrors are color matched with the body (black). Would this not indicate the A4 S-Line? Or are color match side mirrors an option for the S3?
> 
> ...


I'm going to go with it being the S3, quad exhaust and an S badge on the front grill.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Like!
Looks Amazing. 
Need MOAR footage!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dust-off! Rather than post a new thread, I figured I'd just bump this one; bonus points for those who haven't seen this yet, either!

I just posted a Touriclips video of the MkIII TTS to the TT forum. You can find it here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ps-Present-the-MkIII-TTS-on-the-N%FCrburgring

It's quite a bit more footage than what we saw in the S3 video... and it's on a wet track. Probably CSB at best, but wanted to share, anyhow.


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice find! I have ordered a Mythos Black S3, glad to see one in action.

I heard from my dealer yesterday that my order was "sent to production" with expected delivery in August. Momentum is building!


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Interested to know when you placed your S3 order. I've been told that my order has been pulled by Audi AG but don't have a production week yet. What's the process/timeline?


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

gloom said:


> Nice find! I have ordered a Mythos Black S3, glad to see one in action.
> 
> I heard from my dealer yesterday that my order was "sent to production" with expected delivery in August. Momentum is building!





Tintin78 said:


> Interested to know when you placed your S3 order. I've been told that my order has been pulled by Audi AG but don't have a production week yet. What's the process/timeline?



Just so I understand correctly, you guys are pre-purchasing the car without actually knowing pricing?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

BlackRabbit34 said:


> Just so I understand correctly, you guys are pre-purchasing the car without actually knowing pricing?


The canadian options/pricing has been released.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Canadian pricing's been out for about 6 weeks now.


----------

